# Prairie Rattlesnake



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 16, 2020)

Bolt Action pen blanks ready to be cast in Polyester Resin.
Tubes are painted with Krylon Matte Italian Olive Green. 
Skin scale covers removed. 
Glued to tubes using Med CA and wiped down with acetone.

Les


----------



## magpens (Jul 16, 2020)

WOW !!

Very nice !!


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jul 16, 2020)

If you don’t mind sharing do you use tanned skins and do you coat them with anything before casting? Thanks and they look Great.


----------



## gimpy (Jul 16, 2020)

They are going to be awesome 
If you would end up with to many
I know someone who would that them off your hand


----------



## mark james (Jul 16, 2020)

I don't like snakes...  I don't like snake skins... I won't touch either...  But those blanks are beautiful!!!


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 17, 2020)

gimpy said:


> They are going to be awesome
> If you would end up with to many
> I know someone who would that them off your hand




 PM me if interested.

Les


----------



## gimpy (Jul 17, 2020)

Pm sent

Thank you


----------



## howsitwork (Jul 19, 2020)

wow that is so different Les . “Scales removed” so they have a covering layer ? never come accross anything like that, impressive, thanks for showing


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 19, 2020)

howsitwork said:


> wow that is so different Les . “Scales removed” so they have a covering layer ? never come accross anything like that, impressive, thanks for showing



Ian,
Snake scales have a hard shinny cover to protect the actual scales.

Les


----------



## JenLightly (Jul 20, 2020)

Wow those look great. My grandfather who grew up in western South Dakota (home of a few prairie rattlesnakes) would have loved it.


----------

